# Gandini:"Arnault, dichiarazioni per togliere i riflettori".



## admin (30 Gennaio 2020)

*Gandini:"Arnault, dichiarazioni per togliere i riflettori".*

Umberto Gandini a Radio Sportiva sul Milan e su Arnault:"ilan: "Credo che la dichiarazione di Arnault sia stata necessaria per frenare le tante voci. Può anche essere stato un modo per togliere i riflettori da questa situazione, se l'affare si dovesse fare le notizie uscirebbero solo a cose concluse".


----------



## alcyppa (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Umberto Gandini a Radio Sportiva sul Milan e su Arnault:"ilan: "Credo che la dichiarazione di Arnault sia stata necessaria per frenare le tante voci. Può anche essere stato un modo per togliere i riflettori da questa situazione, se l'affare si dovesse fare le notizie uscirebbero solo a cose concluse".



Sempre gli ex combriccolai parlano...


----------



## overlord (30 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Umberto Gandini a Radio Sportiva sul Milan e su Arnault:"ilan: "Credo che la dichiarazione di Arnault sia stata necessaria per frenare le tante voci. Può anche essere stato un modo per togliere i riflettori da questa situazione, se l'affare si dovesse fare le notizie uscirebbero solo a cose concluse".



E lo svizzero e l’arabo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Umberto Gandini a Radio Sportiva sul Milan e su Arnault:"ilan: "Credo che la dichiarazione di Arnault sia stata necessaria per frenare le tante voci. Può anche essere stato un modo per togliere i riflettori da questa situazione, se l'affare si dovesse fare le notizie uscirebbero solo a cose concluse".



A me di Arnault ormai frega poco. Sala si sbrighi a dare l’approvazione per lo stadio perché è sicuro che quando ci sarà stata data non tarderemo a trovare un compratore importante, che sia Arnault oppure no.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sempre gli ex combriccolai parlano...



Quest'altro parla di Milan un giorno si e quell'altro pure. Per me, sarà lui il prossimo AD. Probabilmente con la cordata Armani...comio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'altro parla di Milan un giorno si e quell'altro pure. Per me, sarà lui il prossimo AD. Probabilmente con la cordata Armani...comio.



Questa presunta cordata non potrebbe, nemmeno volendo, permettersi un Milan con lo stadio. Per questo l’approvazione è importante, qualsiasi pezzente verrebbe allontanato.


----------



## Goro (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Umberto Gandini a Radio Sportiva sul Milan e su Arnault:"ilan: "Credo che la dichiarazione di Arnault sia stata necessaria per frenare le tante voci. Può anche essere stato un modo per togliere i riflettori da questa situazione, se l'affare si dovesse fare le notizie uscirebbero solo a cose concluse".



Sì certo, l'ennesima fonte "affidabile"


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2020)

Questo parlava su Twitter di huarong


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Gennaio 2020)

Ma filtra cauto ottimismo?O è slittato?Sento la mancanza di una 2 diligence,solo che poi potrebbe filtrare moderato pessimismo.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quest'altro parla di Milan un giorno si e quell'altro pure. Per me, sarà lui il prossimo AD. Probabilmente con la cordata Armani...comio.



Questa presunta cordata,qualora dovesse mettere le mani sul Milan,porterebbe noi tifosi a comprarle le corde per un'impiccagione di massa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma filtra cauto ottimismo?O è slittato?Sento la mancanza di una 2 diligence,solo che poi potrebbe filtrare moderato pessimismo.



Scherzi a parte, addirittura Zosimo sospetta che Idiott in futuro potrebbe voler tenere la quota di controllo. Sarebbe la fine, la FINE.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scherzi a parte, addirittura Zosimo sospetta che Idiott in futuro potrebbe voler tenere la quota di controllo. Sarebbe la fine, la FINE.



Io spero non abbia ragione l'utente da te citato,a parte il modo di operare,il fondo idiott non ha alcuna passione e non ne trasmette,e quella è importante.Sono d'accordo con te quando sostieni che dopo il via libera per lo stadio avremo qualche segnale chiaro in un lasso di tempo ragionevole.


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Umberto Gandini a Radio Sportiva sul Milan e su Arnault:"ilan: "Credo che la dichiarazione di Arnault sia stata necessaria per frenare le tante voci. Può anche essere stato un modo per togliere i riflettori da questa situazione, se l'affare si dovesse fare le notizie uscirebbero solo a cose concluse".


All'inizio ci credevo anch'io dopo l'insistenza di tutte le voci, ma adesso basta, tutti questi insider, giornalisti o altre figure che sostengono la teoria di Arnault al milan hanno veramente stancato e stanno diventando ridicoli.
Basta. Lo ha detto in tutte le salse che non è interessato al Milan. Cosa deve fare di più?


----------



## zamp2010 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque abbiamo fatto una bella pulizia questo mercato di gennaio, non abbiamo comprati cessi strapagati quindi qualcosa sta succedendo


----------

